# Help! advice about Housing and Council Tax Benefit!!!!



## Catwoman76 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi all

I really need some help with the above, please.   As some of you know of my good news of me being offered a job , but there is a problem 
I have informed Job Seekers allowance. The lady told me I can only do up to 14 hours per week and still receive JSA.  If I do more hourseg 15, I will not be entitled to JSA.  Also with JSA, I still have to continue to look for work, which means applying for jobs, visiting employers or telephoning an employer
sending out CV's ( which I did with the new job at the Pharmacy) etc, because it has to be 16+ a week ( which it will be after 2/3 months training) and then I can apply for Working Tax Credit.

I'm sure someone on the forum has a partner who works for or with the Council.

If I stop JSA, which I desperately want to, will I get full HB and CT benefits with working 14 hrs per week and receiving Child Tax Credit, I know Child Benefit is not included in the calculations.  I have been on a website and answered the questions and the result was, I would be entitled to ?3.50 JSA
and WITH JSA I would get HB and CT Benefit.

Sorry for it being so long winded, I'm really unsure about what to do and how long it will take to claim and I don't want to get into arrears with anything, I always  make sure everything, that needs to be paid, gets paid promptly. I don't want to lose this job or mess the owners about

Thanks guys, with  best wishes Sheena X


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Sheena,
              what you need to do is inform the council of your change of circumstances and they will send you some forms to fill in.
It doesn't matter how many hours you work but the amount of income you recieve. So from what you are saying you should get full housing benefits. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## Blythespirit (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Sheena,

Just a quick reply for now as I will check up a few more details for you later because the rules and regs might have changed. I used to work for the Benefits Agency a while ago.

As far as I remember, HB and CTB are income based so you may have to pay more than you do on JSA but not the full ammount. Also as you have Tia you should also be entitled to Child Tax Credit as well as Child Benefit. I think you need to be working over 16 hours per week to qualify for this. 

As I said, I don't know what the ammounts are these days but will try to find out and PM you later. I hope this helps you hunni. XXXXX


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Sheena , i dont know where you stand with other benefits , but i do know if you work 16 hours a week or more the child tax credit people will pay you working tax credit as this is what im going through at mo trying to get my employer to give me an extra 1hr a week and go from 15 hrs to 16 hrs the i will get working families tax credit


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 12, 2011)

Blythespirit said:


> Hi Sheena,
> 
> Just a quick reply for now as I will check up a few more details for you later because the rules and regs might have changed. I used to work for the Benefits Agency a while ago.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply   I d receive Child Tax Credit and child benefit and JSA( at the moment) so if I stop JSA then my income will be, Work 14 hrs, Child Tax credit but not Child Benefit, because that is not included in the calculations.  There is no point for me to still claim for JSA, because I still have to continue looking for work and attending the sign on's and help with advisors, every 2 weeks. 

I had working Tax credit when I worked last time at the Charity shop and that was 16 hrs, and it's a great help, also when I start work next week, I will be able to provide for myself and Tia, I don't want her growing up with an unemployed mum  I want to out there earning my own money and being proud doing a good job   Thanks again for your help  Sheena xx


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you Sue and Jenny, your replies were very helpful. I'm worried it's all going to go down the pan and I'm desperate to do this job  

Lots of love Sheena xx


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Sheena,
does this link help?
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyTa...tsAndOtherSupport/On_a_low_income/DG_10018926


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 12, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi Sheena,
> does this link help?
> http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyTa...tsAndOtherSupport/On_a_low_income/DG_10018926



Thanks Sue, that's the site I went on to calculate my income, but not sure if I answered all the questions correctly  best wishes Sheena x


----------



## Blythespirit (Nov 13, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Thanks for your reply   I d receive Child Tax Credit and child benefit and JSA( at the moment) so if I stop JSA then my income will be, Work 14 hrs, Child Tax credit but not Child Benefit, because that is not included in the calculations.  There is no point for me to still claim for JSA, because I still have to continue looking for work and attending the sign on's and help with advisors, every 2 weeks.
> 
> I had working Tax credit when I worked last time at the Charity shop and that was 16 hrs, and it's a great help, also when I start work next week, I will be able to provide for myself and Tia, I don't want her growing up with an unemployed mum  I want to out there earning my own money and being proud doing a good job   Thanks again for your help  Sheena xx



Just a point I picked up on here. You will get Child Benefit Sheena. Every parent gets this until the child is 16, or up to 19 if the child stays in full time education. It doesn't matter if you are working full time, part time or on benefits. When it says CB is not included in the calculations it doesn't mean you don't get it, it means you get it on top of anything else you get. They know everyone gets the same amount so they ignore it when working out what you can claim. I hope that makes sense. It looks a bit double dutch when I read it back!  XXXXX


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 13, 2011)

Blythespirit said:


> Just a point I picked up on here. You will get Child Benefit Sheena. Every parent gets this until the child is 16, or up to 19 if the child stays in full time education. It doesn't matter if you are working full time, part time or on benefits. When it says CB is not included in the calculations it doesn't mean you don't get it, it means you get it on top of anything else you get. They know everyone gets the same amount so they ignore it when working out what you can claim. I hope that makes sense. It looks a bit double dutch when I read it back!  XXXXX



Sorry, I meant that I know everyone is entitled to CB and I found out on a website that CB is not included in the calculations.  Thanks again for your help.  I have been looking at websites this morning! to help calculate money which is coming in yearly, too early on a Sunday morning really!! I will still keep on investigating  Sheena xxxx


----------



## am64 (Nov 13, 2011)

ok catwoman ...what you need to do ...from my hubby whose job is to help people keep their tenancies and thus stop being evicted ... 

_*'They will stop your job seekers as soon as you start work this will automatically stop your HB and CTB. you will need to visit your local council office's and explain it, as i believe there is a 6 week discretionary period when they could pay the HB and CTB.... this is a scheme set up to help those back to work ...ask them about it.
keep HB updated with your earning ie weekly/months  pay slips ( always get a receipt of them receiving this information) and they will update the HB and CTB accordingly
when your hours change from 14 to 16 update HB again and also apply for working tax credit as soon as you start the 16hrs as you will be entitled.'*_

good luck and enjoy your new job xx


----------

